# Just B Juiced



## Rotten_Bunny (9/4/15)

Uuurm guys ? Are they still around ? 

Rotten Bunny

Vape The Planet !


----------



## Andre (9/4/15)

Available at http://www.thepuffstation.co.za/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (9/4/15)

FECK.!!! I nearly had a heart attack ! 

You remember the very first real juice you ever tried. Well i found myself wanting to go back there again. Justbjuiced RY4.

Thanks @Andre for saving me from the loony bin 

Rotten Bunny

Vape The Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (9/4/15)

they have been very quiet? also seeing there is no condensed milk....


----------



## Andre (9/4/15)

Tom said:


> they have been very quiet? also seeing there is no condensed milk....


No longer a supporting vendor on the forum.


----------



## Tom (9/4/15)

Andre said:


> No longer a supporting vendor on the forum.


ok...


----------



## stevie g (9/4/15)

Thank God!. the condensed milk was siff.


----------



## Viper_SA (10/4/15)

Was looking at a Double Turk tobacco juice on their website one day, and two days later the website had changed and no more Double Turk....


----------

